# Staffordshire Moorlands License



## Demonlude (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi all,

This is my first thread in this section, so please go easy on me, and forgive me if this has been covered previously, but I hope it hasn’t, as I don’t wish to waste anybodys time.

I’ve been giving some serious thoughts as to keeping hots, and although I have experience of small feisty snakes, and large boids, I wouldn’t say my handling skills are anything above competent (I’ll cover this later).

After some initial research, I’ve just contacted the environmental health department of my local council (Staffordshire Moorlands), to enquire about any standard stipulations they may have for keeping venomous snakes. I spoke to a very nice man that said in simple terms that he knew nothing at all about snakes. Licences have been given in Staffordshire Moorlands, but he was saying they were mainly for ostritches and monkeys etc (we live on the outskirts of a rural area, so ostritches seem to be quite common round here).
He asked if I already had them, and I told him no, but I keep other non venomous. I was then informed that the assessment would be made by a vet (as I already knew), and that he/she would ultimately make the decision as to whether or not a license was granted. He even said that if I already knew a good vet, then they would send that particular vet, based on my own recommendation.

This kind of leaves me in a bit of limbo, as I was hoping to find out what they actually required from a hot room (twin entry door system, locks, lighting etc). From a common sense point of view, I’d probably make it as safe as _I_ want it to be (which will pretty much be fort knox), then take it from there. After seeing pictures of paulrimmers hot room, this is the sort of setup that I would be looking towards.

After speaking to the environmental health officer, I’m actually a lot more confident about being granted a license, even though this will not happen imminently.

Just wanted to share that bit of information, and I’m now off to do some in depth research, now that I’ve covered the fact of whether or not I think I’ll be able to get the license to start with.

Handling – As mentioned above, I’m no more than competent when it comes to handling (using hooks), as I’ve never really had the need to use them previously, apart from with a couple of 6-7 foot snakes that I keep. In relation to this, I will be contacting Shropshire Exotics, as I believe they offer a handling course. Has anybody taken the course, or is anyone aware of how good they are?

One more question concerning envenomation protocols. Is there a “standard” UK protocol that can be obtained in pdf format and downloaded?

Thanks for reading, and I look forward to any constructive comments and advice. 

Regards
Adam


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

I have PM;d you with my number
Lee


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

The guy, who was based in Leek, is cool - can't see you having too many issues.

Best,

Dave Nixon


----------



## Demonlude (Feb 17, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> I have PM;d you with my number
> Lee


Much appreciated Lee. Will drop you a reply, and probably give you a quick call over the weekend.


----------



## Demonlude (Feb 17, 2009)

pythondave82 said:


> The guy, who was based in Leek, is cool - can't see you having too many issues.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Dave Nixon


Hi Dave

I actually live in Leek, and it's probably the same guy I spoke to - think his name was Ian - very nice guy to speak to, very helpful, and actually sounded quite enthusiastic about it.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Demonlude said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> I actually live in Leek, and it's probably the same guy I spoke to - think his name was Ian - very nice guy to speak to, very helpful, and actually sounded quite enthusiastic about it.


Forget DWA then, let's talk "Shapla".... I took Bryan Fry there.... the best!


----------



## Demonlude (Feb 17, 2009)

pythondave82 said:


> Forget DWA then, let's talk "Shapla".... I took Bryan Fry there.... the best!


:lol: It is VERY good in there!


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

pythondave82 said:


> Forget DWA then, let's talk "Shapla".... I took Bryan Fry there.... the best!


 
I wish i was as cool as you.....you name dropping git


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> I wish i was as cool as you.....you name dropping git


Lol:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

leecb0 said:


> I wish i was as cool as you.....you name dropping git


I’ll consider myself cool, when I become an “RFUK expert” – I have a long way to go yet Lee. Name dropping…. I’m sure there is a good curry house, some 30 miles south of me, near to you. Shapla is just one of many!


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

pythondave82 said:


> I’ll consider myself cool, when I become an “RFUK expert” – I have a long way to go yet Lee. Name dropping…. I’m sure there is a good curry house, some 30 miles south of me, near to you. Shapla is just one of many!


 
:notworthy:


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi Lee,

At first I was indecisive on how to take you response. Although only a short thread, I’ve found myself reading through it several times – questioning myself!!! The OP was asking about DWA licensing in the Staffordshire Moorlands region etc... So, my response was directed to a curry house in his local town, and relating to somebody who I visited there with (not an invite for a keyboard war).

It doesn’t matter whose name I used – it was merely part of the response. I guess because I mentioned BGF, you consider it to be “name dropping”, however, Bryan, along with other professionals in the “trade” (if you like), is just a normal person, who as it happens is well known based on his career level. 

I’m not one to start spitting my dummy out (especially with fellow DWA keepers, who use this section to try and help others etc…), and appreciate you are much more positive and tolerable than I’ve ever been on here, but who really started to swing the thread towards the typical RFUK “road to hell”!?! I certainly had no intentions for it to get out of hand!

The PM – was it really called-for? I’ve never once tried to make myself something that I’m not. I’m at exactly the same level as you, or any other DWA keeper. I get annoyed at stupid comments from forum members, and, I read every response you make too, so I know we share a mutual opinion when it comes to that sort of thing. It makes no difference who I’ve had staying over at my house, it could have been you, Tom, Graeme or any other known keepers on the forum – it was just a response. I’ve made mistakes, and bad decisions, but I don’t think (bigging myself up here*) I’m a “numpty".

Makes no difference if we fall out, or slate each other over the internet, but it makes a difference if we don’t.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## MDV1 (Nov 27, 2010)

PythonDave, please don't ruin what started to be an informative read.


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

pythondave82 said:


> Hi Lee,
> 
> At first I was indecisive on how to take you response. Although only a short thread, I’ve found myself reading through it several times – questioning myself!!! The OP was asking about DWA licensing in the Staffordshire Moorlands region etc... So, my response was directed to a curry house in his local town, and relating to somebody who I visited there with (not an invite for a keyboard war).
> 
> ...


 Well said Dave. And Lee, you carry considerable respect here and on other forums being one of a small number of licence holders. I'm sure with just a little effort you could also make contact and be aquainted with some of the professional herpatologists that we are lucky to have on the UK and are willing to converse and interact with us. The "celebrity" herpatologists are often visitors at the European expos and are more than willing to chat and spend time with us. They are ordinary people who are as enthusiastic about the hobby as we are. 
I notice that you have your collection for sale and relinquishing you DWA certificate. This is very sad and regretable as there are not many of us that have gone through the process of getting one and your loss is a large part of the community. I sincerely hope that you re-enter the hobby ASAP.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

MDV1 said:


> PythonDave, please don't ruin what started to be an informative read.


And, would you like to tell me why I've ruined this "informative read"?

Why not look back at the first few threads...


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

southwest vipers said:


> Well said Dave. And Lee, you carry considerable respect here and on other forums being one of a small number of licence holders. I'm sure with just a little effort you could also make contact and be aquainted with some of the professional herpatologists that we are lucky to have on the UK and are willing to converse and interact with us. The "celebrity" herpatologists are often visitors at the European expos and are more than willing to chat and spend time with us. They are ordinary people who are as enthusiastic about the hobby as we are.
> I notice that you have your collection for sale and relinquishing you DWA certificate. This is very sad and regretable as there are not many of us that have gone through the process of getting one and your loss is a large part of the community. I sincerely hope that you re-enter the hobby ASAP.


 Firstly i was taking the Pee for name dropping....lol and secondly Dave decided to reply to my PM on open forum, of which i have replyed back by PM as for the dwal thats in the balance at the moment just cos i have nothing right now with me doesnt mean all my collection has gone luckily i have friends that have kindly called me and offerd to house them in this interim period. As for the "celebrity" herpers yes i know they are approachable etc but i personally am not botherd about being in the "in crowd" and have no problem with those that do.
But my response was to the fact that Dave took the thread off topic which we all keep going on about, just to mention he had took a "celebrity" to a curry house, you do something like that then dont be shocked if somebody decides to take the micky out of it


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Lee, 



you are still missing the point – makes no difference, only you have the perception, that BGF is a celebrity. What are you trying to prove? I’ve already said that I’m just a normal DWA keeper, so what else do you want to emphasise?


Although my comments were slightly off-topic, I’d hardly consider them to be out of order – you choose to spend a significant amount of time on this forum, so I expect you are used to the s**T that goes around. I tried to be reasonable with my reply, but it seems you had difficulty understanding my best intentions to keep things civil…. 



Maybe your friends who also feel I had no reason to comment, how I did, should speak out!

Dave


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

ok Dave i have PM;d again as i have done throughout trying to keep this between ourselves ill expect a reply on open forum as usual.
Lee


----------



## MDV1 (Nov 27, 2010)

"And, would you like to tell me why I've ruined this "informative read"?"

You were responding to a private message on an open forum, therefore, you are ruining what could have been a very informative read.

As far as I can make out, you took the post off subject by mentioning a restaurant that you took an incredibly well known figure to, for a meal. You went a step too far forward by exposing that persons name. As an outsider, I can see that you come across as a very arrogant, pretentious person who would like to be applauded for being in contact with well-known herpetologists. Do you keep venomous snakes for the same reason?

If I was that person, I would be very angry that you mentioned my name needlessly on a website. It is obvious to me that Leecb01 tried to make humour from your case of "name dropping", and, nothing more.

I've not been on here for very long, and I read these kind of disputes all too often. Please, simmer down. Enjoy the forum and it's members, whom share the same interest as you.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Do you keep venomous snakes for the same reason?

And what reason would that be?

So, I want to be applauded then - who said that. Clearly you are once again framing them as celeb's...

Why would anybody be upset with their name being used - what makes their name, any different than mine or yours?

Ooops - we don't know who you are....:whistling2:


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

Lee, you're a close friend and I'd die to defend you bud, but in this case I really don't think Dave meant anything by it. I don't know what was said via PM, but I don't think any name dropping was done to gain kudos. When Bryan was staying at Dave's he visited Luke's at the same time I did, ergo I met Bryan. If I spoke about the time I was at Luke's and saw BGF, it would be to clarify which occasion, not gather respect by proxy. 
I know you well enough to know your answer was a p**s take, but in this case, you'll have to forgive people for not realising the humor if they don't know you well.


----------



## Demonlude (Feb 17, 2009)

Just to take this slightly back on topic again :lol: - I went to see Rich at Shropshire Exotics yesterday, and had a good chat with him. Very nice guy to speak to, and very down to earth.

He's hoping to be running a handling course in the next 4 weeks or so, and I've put my name down for when he gets enough people together. Prior to the course, he kindly offered to let me go down on a Sunday morning in order to observe him feeding and cleaning the snakes at the shop. Hopefully he'll allow me to go down on a weekly basis for the next 6-12 months so that I can get some experience together.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Demonlude said:


> Just to take this slightly back on topic again :lol: - I went to see Rich at Shropshire Exotics yesterday, and had a good chat with him. Very nice guy to speak to, and very down to earth.
> 
> He's hoping to be running a handling course in the next 4 weeks or so, and I've put my name down for when he gets enough people together. Prior to the course, he kindly offered to let me go down on a Sunday morning in order to observe him feeding and cleaning the snakes at the shop. Hopefully he'll allow me to go down on a weekly basis for the next 6-12 months so that I can get some experience together.


Rich is very good. Paul Rimmer spent time with Rich, and is a good "all round" keeper.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Demonlude said:


> Just to take this slightly back on topic again :lol: - I went to see Rich at Shropshire Exotics yesterday, and had a good chat with him. Very nice guy to speak to, and very down to earth.
> 
> He's hoping to be running a handling course in the next 4 weeks or so, and I've put my name down for when he gets enough people together. Prior to the course, he kindly offered to let me go down on a Sunday morning in order to observe him feeding and cleaning the snakes at the shop. Hopefully he'll allow me to go down on a weekly basis for the next 6-12 months so that I can get some experience together.


That's awesome. Good luck with it all, sounds like it's all coming together nicely.

@ MDV1. If Dave was such an 'arrogant and pretentious' person why would all these respected members of the herp community choose to hang with him? It's just an off-the-cuff comment and subsequent joke thats got out of hand.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Anyway guys:

Let's just make no more comments on negative side of the subject.........................from..... NOW!!! PPPPPLEASE....

We must all get on :2thumb:


----------



## Demonlude (Feb 17, 2009)

Quick update.

Spent all afternoon yesterday with Rich, and another guy called Shaun who helps out at the weekend. I spent a lot of time with Shaun, who was cleaning the snakes out. He did the handling and moving of the snakes, while I got to empty their tubs, and clean the waterbowls and hides :lol:

Shaun is a really nice guy. Knows his stuff, and he explains EVERYTHING he's doing, and more importantly, why he's doing it.

Definitely looking forward to going back there next week for some more experience and observations.


----------



## MagicSqueak (Apr 9, 2010)

Demonlude said:


> Quick update.
> 
> Spent all afternoon yesterday with Rich, and another guy called Shaun who helps out at the weekend. I spent a lot of time with Shaun, who was cleaning the snakes out. He did the handling and moving of the snakes, while I got to empty their tubs, and clean the waterbowls and hides :lol:
> 
> ...


That's always good to hear  well done! Keep us updated and best of luck with your application : victory:


----------



## Demonlude (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks Squeak. I'll probably post another update once I've done the handling course.

Will be a while until I actually submit my license application, as I want to be completely sure that I'm confident with my handling skills, and I want to be sure that my mentor is happy and confident with my handling skills, awareness, and general attitude towards keeping venemous.


----------

